# Samsung CLX-3185 wifi impossible à connecter



## pacman1897 (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu pour mon anniversaire un "vrai" tout en un avec la Samsung CLX-3185W.
-couleur laser
-scanner
-USB, Ethernet, Wifi
-cafetière 

Enfin bref on espérait être tranquilles, car avec des PC et un mac à la maison, on en avait assez de devoir se passer les fichiers pour imprimer. En effet, le PC Centrino de ma femme bat un peu de l'aile et ne repérait pas le serveur d'impression de la Freebox v6.
Mais depuis une semaine c'est la galère pour installer le wifi de l'imprimante : c'est simple, aucune de nos machines n'arrive à obtenir quoi que ce soit en wifi. PC, Mac ou iPhone, l'imprimante n'est pas détectée, alors que le rapport de configuration donne une configuration parfaite, avec une adresse IP valide délivrée correctement par le DHCP de la Freebox.

J'ai essayé au moins une dizaine de fois l'insta/désinsta sur le Mac en variant les paramètres, rien n'y fait, pas moyen de se passer de câble. Il n'y a pas de message d'erreur. L'installation du pilote se termine comme si tout allait bien. Une bizarrerie cependant, une "imprimante fantôme" apparaît en plus de la CLX dans la liste des imprimantes.

J'ai essayé plusieurs des solutions proposées sur ce forum et d'autres pour m'en sortir :
-passer en IP statique
-entrer manuellement les paramètres du réseau Wifi : SSID, clé...
-passer en ad-hoc au lieu d'infrastructure
-désactivation de la norme "n" de l'émetteur wifi de la Freebox
-même mon iPhone n'arrive pas à se connecter via l'application Samsung
-ce n'est pas mieux avec le PC de ma femme : elle n'obtient rien en wifi.

Je précise que je suis technicien systèmes & réseaux en exercice depuis cinq ans, donc je connais bien les questions de réseau, c'est pour ça que je pense plutôt à un problème avec l'émetteur ou avec le pilote de Samsung. Je constate d'ailleurs que beaucoup de personnes galèrent pour obtenir cette connexion et qu'elle semble relever plutôt de la chance que d'autre chose.

D'autre part, j'ai été très impressionné de voir que certains parlent de pouvoir scanner par wifi, ce que je n'ai pas vu dans le manuel. Ça m'intéresse !

J'aimerais bien éviter de passer par le serveur d'impression Freebox pour mes impressions, mon mac est en effet normalement dans la pièce à côté (pour l'instant, heureusement que c'est un portable !).

Alors je suis bien sûr preneur de toute suggestion pour venir à bout de cette imprimante récalcitrante. Merci bonne journée.


----------



## manitom (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Il se trouve que j'ai acheté hier cette machine, et que je l'ai connectée en wifi sur une freebox (revolution). Effectivement cela a été un peu délicat. J'ai suivi la doc : 
- je l'ai branchée en USB sur mon macbook, ai mis le CD d'installation, puis j'ai cliqué sur Mac OS X installer puis "installation réseau".
- de là j'ai choisi mon SSID parmi ceux visibles, et entré la clé WPA correspondante
- Et alors là c'est important, comme indiqué dans la doc il faut débrancher complètement l'USB et cliquer sur "suivant". Une première fois je n'avais pas fait attention et cela n'avait pas marché.
- Après redémarrage du mac, sur mafreebox.freebox.fr vous allez chercher l'IP de l'imprimante (chez moi 192.168.0.39). En passant, je signale que j'ai configuré ma freebox de sorte que l'IP soit allouée en DHCP, mais de manière fixe par rapport à l'adresse physique, si bien que ce sera toujours cette IP.
- à partir de là on peut ajouter cette imprimante sur le gestionnaire d'imprimante de tout ordinateur. Sur mon mac, je l'ai mise en lpd://192.168.0.39
- ipp marche aussi, je l'ai installé ainsi sur mon ipad et iphone à partir du logiciel de Samsung.
Dans ce cas il faut entrer dans le champ ipp : http://192.168.0.39:631 

On peut accéder d'ailleurs à l'imprimante depuis un navigateur en l'attaquant directement sur son adresse, et on trouve les paramètres.

De plus, à partir du logiciel de scan de samsung, on peut en configurant le scanner en mode réseau à partir de ce logiciel, puis scanner à partir du réseau. Pas réussi à scanner depuis mon iphone/ipad par contre.

Bon voilà mais peut-etre avez-vous déjà réussi à faire tout ceci, j'arrive sans doute un peu tard ...


----------

